# Worst Reasons you or someone you know has been dumped/turned down for?



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

just wondering what are the worst reasons someone has given you for dumping or turning you down?


----------



## Lynn508 (Feb 16, 2016)

I had a guy tell me he needed to stop seeing me because he found me too physically attractive. he was afraid it would affect his judgment. Gotta say, that was a new one for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In high school, back in the day... If your phone number was not a local call, then most parents would object to the relationships going "blah blah blah" for hours on end at 17¢ a minute.

PS: I'm probably the only guy that can hit a "¢" glyph on my keyboard without even looking down!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The age-old excuse of "It's not you, but it's me!"

Had it used on me in my college years. But then employed its very same usage in later years to distance myself from a woman who displayed far more attention toward me than I ever cared to have from her!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My first long term relationship girlfriend dumped me. So that she could return to a previous lover. Who was a woman.

Which kind of killed things for me as there was no way I could think of fighting for her against someone of the opposite sex.

It messed with my self confidence so much that I couldn't date for a very long time. A married couple set me up on a blind date as they were so worried about me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Not me, but a friend of mine was told by a man that he didn't want to date her because of scars from a car accident. (She is not even close to being disfigured)


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

hbk4894 said:


> just wondering what are the worst reasons someone has given you for dumping or turning you down?


He was moving to CT to marry a girl there to get his green card. He was from Albania, amnesty was taking too long. My Gmother would not let me get married at 20. She wanted me to finish school first. He couldn't wait. Oh well.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

badsanta said:


> In high school, back in the day... If your phone number was not a local call, then most parents would object to the relationships going "blah blah blah" for hours on end at 17¢ a minute.
> 
> PS: I'm probably the only guy that can hit a "¢" glyph on my keyboard without even looking down!


But would you dump a woman if you found out that she didn't know where the "cent" glyph is on HER laptop?!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

touba said:


> I dumped a girlfriend because she had a lousy reconstruction after a double mastectomy.
> 
> They actually painted the nipples on!


I don't even know where to start with this post. Dafuq?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Vega said:


> But would you dump a woman if you found out that she didn't know where the "cent" glyph is on HER laptop?!


My wife can never find anything glyph-wise on her laptop. She is foreign, so she is used to a different configurations for "ñ á é í ó ú" and it is somehow all my fault. But I still love her! "ALT+e" then let go and push "a" gets you "á"! Of course she would then come back and insist on using typographers quotes and make me say “á”! At that point we usually get into it!

Badsanta


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

touba said:


> I dumped a girlfriend because she had a lousy reconstruction after a double mastectomy.
> 
> They actually painted the nipples on!


She had a lucky escape. Didn't she?

She lost three diseased things.

Lucky girl.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Not me, but a friend of mine was told by a man that he didn't want to date her because of scars from a car accident. (She is not even close to being disfigured)


Similar issue. 

I got dumped for having a rare birth defect. As soon as he found out, he dumped me. He saw the scars and asked, so I told him what it was from. I've never seen a guy walk so fast.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I dumped a girl once because she never wore mini skirts. 

What can I say....it was like 8th grade..i needed easy access


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I got dumped once by a girl who wanted to try on another guy for size.

She was back the next day but didn't realize she had made her last choice concerning me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> She had a luck escape. Didn't she?
> 
> She lost three diseased things.
> 
> Lucky girl.


Seriously! It's good she doesn't have to deal with him anymore. 

I'm glad my ex walked because it showed me who he really is. He left me for something I have no control over(birth defect and scars from many surgeries) and I'm glad I don't have to deal with that subhuman scumbag anymore. Better off without him.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

touba said:


> I dumped a girlfriend because she had a lousy reconstruction after a double mastectomy.
> 
> They actually painted the nipples on!


I just asked you this question on Teddie's thread:

What the fvck is wrong with you?


----------

